
Ask HN: USD Drones on Amazon are they any good? - sigmaprimus
I am contemplating purchasing one of the relatively cheap 5G GPS drones that are sold on Amazon. My specific application is to take aerial photos&#x2F;video of my forested acreage to use for development planning. I have read several positive reviews on Amazon but from past experience I know you can&#x27;t really trust Amazon reviews due to them requiring approval and mediation before allowing negative comments.
======
sigmaprimus
The drone I am particularly interested in is the""Holy Stone HS165 GPS Drone
FPV Drones with Camera for Adults ""

